# i cant find were to buy a new speed sensor for 08 brute force 750??



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

my bike got stuck in 2wd this weekend i saw my speedo quit working also so i looked and sure enough my speed sencer plug was melted and ripped the plug and pins apart im going out to hunt some turkeys and i was looking for a place i could order it and have it sent next day air ..thanx minb


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Check cheapcycleparts.com they might have it and have several different shipment options.


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

*i looked*

i cant find what sub section its in


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Look on the Electrical tab, on the ignition system section. 21176, sensor, speed
It wasn't easy to find, took me about 10 minutes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ copying that to the parts # thread.


----------

